# More Beading Pictures.



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

I have finished the skirt but I have an idea to add some more things to it. Sorry not the best pictures. 








I have started working on the top part of the dress now. 








I think my fingers and thumbs are about to go numb. I think I've literally put my blood into this dog dress, lol.​


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

It is so worth it though! It reminds me a little of Klimt. Is it for Daisy, or to sell?


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Not sure yet. I might keep this for Daisy. And the next one will be for sale. I am trying to get a tambour needle kit to make this a little easier on my fingers. I also want to get a scroll frame to make it easier on the fabric and make a wider area for beading. Klimt? 

Its kinda funny that I am self learning this. And not sure how much I should charge if I did sell something like this.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Gustav Klimt, the artist, he used a lot of gold and spirals in his work.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Stella you are right, it's the Tree of Life.


It's very pretty Ginger.


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh cool. I used these silver kinda beads and AB sequins. I have gold beads but I thought they would blend in too much with the fabric color.


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Thank you guys. I'm using this one as a learning process. I've gotten some great advice from a few people on here, which has helped.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

If you do sell it, just remember to add in an hourly rate, you have spent a lot of time on it.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Your work looks lovely.


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Thank you.


----------

